# Recommendation for email export plug in



## Alex Mac (Dec 26, 2010)

Hi,
Could anyone please recommend  for a plug in for export to email - Outlook- windows7- Lightroom 3?
 Thanks for any help,
Alex


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 26, 2010)

Steve Sutherland's MapiMailer here: http://sbsutherland.com/index.php?o...r-email-export-plugin-for-lightroom&Itemid=54


----------



## Alex Mac (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for that Brad, I will give it a go.
Cheers


----------

